
Show HN: TabDown – Markdown from new tabs in your favourite web browsers - wangfenjin
http://wangfenjin.com/markdown-editor/
======
pmontra
I really didn't understand what this project is, then I clicked the link to
the Firefox addon page and read this single line

> Open new empty tab with Markdown Editor

Now I understand.

Having to install something anyway, what are the advantages over Typora, which
is an open source cross platform desktop application?

~~~
wangfenjin
We spend lots of time in web browser, this extension makes it easy for us to
write down temporarily or remind of us to do something.

This extension will automatically save what write down and access it everytime
new tabs opened. And the text also shareable with others.

Make it an extension also enable us to access the content offline.

